# Ivy and wild violet in landscape beds.



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I purchased a new home last year and the landscape beds in my bard yard back up to the woods. I have tons of wild violet and ivy growing over the entire area. I sprayed with RoundUp 73.3% and it hasn't even phased the ivy! Anyone know the best way to kill off the ivy? Wild violet died off within a few days.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you know what kind of ivy it is?


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

@Dawgvet I've tried to ID it and looks be Bulgarian Ivy.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

bmitch05 said:


> @Dawgvet I've tried to ID it and looks be Bulgarian Ivy.


Did you use a surfactant mixed with the Roundup?
Not familiar with that ivy name but when I looked "Bulgarian ivy" it looks like it is a variety of English ivy. I had some in my front yard (English ivy)and it would laugh at the RoundUp until I added a surfactant. Most Hedera sp have a thick waxy layer on the leaves that keeps the Round Up from being absorbed.
May also try Triclopyr (Ortho Brush-B-Gon or Bayer Advanced Brush Killer Plus) with a surfactant added.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

@Dawgvet I applied a second round of glyphosate with non ionic surfactant about a week ago and there has been no effect on the ivy. I will try to post pics at some point today but everything else (grass, weeds etc.) is dead and gone. I will give the brush-B-Gon approach a go next.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I would pick up a bottle of crossbow and use a mix of AMS, crossbow, gly, NIS. It will take multiple sprays. I would spray every 2 weeks and after the second app, you'll start seeing results. You'll probably have to do it 4 times this year and maybe repeat again next summer for the stragglers. Ivy is incredibly resilient.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Dawgvet said:


> bmitch05 said:
> 
> 
> > @Dawgvet I've tried to ID it and looks be Bulgarian Ivy.
> ...


+1 you need to mix roundup with surfactant. Also, try it when the weather starts to cool and the plant is translocating the chemical. I had massive English ivy and that was the approach that worked. You need to hit it 2 or 3 times but it does work.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If you're still having trouble, throw in some Methylated Seed Oil and Ammonium sulfate to help the plant uptake of the ai's. When I add both to my glyphosate tank mixes it seems to nearly double it's effectiveness.

Also make sure you are watering the plants you want to kill. Sounds funny, but herbicides only work when the plant is actively growing. This is the same reason for adding the AS.


----------

